# Ridiculous Movies You Love...



## dwndrgn (Apr 20, 2004)

I'll start off with...The Ice Pirates.  Absolutely silly, but I still love it!


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 20, 2004)

Films that I love... Some people think they are ridiculous, but not everyone:

Destination Moon (1950)
Abbott and Costello Meets the Invisible Man (1951)
(Actually any Abbott and Costello movie)
Lost in Space (1998)
The Mask (1994)
Battlefield Earth (2000) - bet No 2 is just as bad!!! HAHAHA!!!
Galaxy Quest (1999)

I have these films on VHS and/or DVD...


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (Apr 21, 2004)

Some of my favorite movies are the ones you just know are *awful* but love to watch again and again (though Master, Galaxy Quest is my Most Hated Movie of All Time(so far) ), and others that are just amazing in a ridiculous way. A few usual suspects:

The Beastmaster
Conan the Destroyer
13th Warrior (not quite so ridiculous)
The Big Lebowski (ridiculous in the best possible way)
Labyrinth
Ichi the Killer
Dragon Half
Ninja Scroll

(I'm sure I'll think of more once I get back to my flat this weekend and peruse the collection)


----------



## mzarynn (Apr 21, 2004)

Legally Blonde.     It made me laugh.  Haven't seen the second one though.


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 21, 2004)

I love Galaxy Quest! I like The Beastmaster also and Legally Blonde. I also really like The Crow, I have it on DVD. I really liked Willow too. Can't think of anything else at the moment. Oh wait, The Goonies. Oh, and The Lost Boys.

I'm sure I could think of more but I'll quit there  .


[edit:sorry misspelling ]


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 21, 2004)

The Doberman Gang (which we've discussed here before)
Road House
To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar

I'm sure I'll think of more, but this is a good start.  Oh, and yeah, I loved Galaxy Quest, as well.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 21, 2004)

Bride of The Monster, The original Batman film (1967), The Creeping Terror, 
and, of course, good old Plan 9 From Outer space. 

They don't make em like they used to


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 21, 2004)

Both the Bill and Ted movies and Dude, Where's My Car.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 21, 2004)

I haven't seen Dude, Where's my Car? so I can't add that but I've liked all the previous posts.  I'll add Cherry 2000, Death Race 2000, the Vacation movies and Old School.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn! You've just reminded me - I've never _ever_ seen Death Race 2000.

It's now top of my 'to do' list.

Just thought of another: Mystery Men. I just love the fact that The Invisible Boy is only invisible when nobody's watching


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 21, 2004)

Thought of a few more:

Little Shop of Horrors (both versions, but mostly the original)
Gidget Goes to Rome
Billy Jack
Harold and Maude
The Mole People


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 21, 2004)

Tank Girl


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 22, 2004)

I really liked Tank Girl, too. Neat soundtrack as well - that Bjork song especially, 'Army of Me'.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 22, 2004)

Possibly those brat pack movies. I used to have a very well worn copy of Less Than Zero on video, in a special case. There was just something that film. Completely different to the novel, of course, which is disturbing in a different way (and also very lacking ni many areas of characterisation, and rather short - more a novella). Perhaps one day I will also collect a few more, such as Breakfast Club. Never seen St Elmos fire but probably should - or have I grown too old now? 

 Best cheese were the teen horror flicks - My Best Friend is a Vampire, Fright Night, and the rather quality Monster squad.


----------



## mac1 (Apr 23, 2004)

Volcano, amongst others -> http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=169


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 23, 2004)

My brothers thought Billy Jack was the coolest!  I'm going to add Raising Arizona Nicholas Cage: "I think I got the best one!"  What a great movie!


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 27, 2004)

Guilty pleasures of mine:


Transformers, The Movie
Virtuosity
Last Man Standing
The Ref
Judge Dread (forgive me)
Independance Day (cheesy, derivative, completely honest about both)


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2004)

Just remembered... One or two of my favourite films that I missed from the list:

Space Truckers!!! (CHEESY... And I hate Charles Dance)
Waterworld... (Never thought it was as bad as some people thought)


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm, I like Charles Dance. Okay, so Iliked Clemmens in Alien3, at any rate.

I forgot Highway to Hell. Great, cheesy movie, with all star extras  And kristy swanson. Cant act, but she sure is purty.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 27, 2004)

Charles Dance was in the TV series of Logan's Run, wasn't he?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

Some great films people and some really dire films too!  

My favourite ridiculous films:

Hawk The Slayer
The Dark Crystal
Bad Boy Bubby
Revenge of Billy the Kidd
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Willow
Red Sonja
Conan the Barbarian
Conan the Destroyer
Commando


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

Logun's Run is my favourite SF movie of all time.


----------



## The Master™ (May 18, 2004)

I've always enjoyed watching Hawk The Slayer - though not enough to buy it on VHS/DVD...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

Is it available on DVD?


----------



## The Master™ (May 18, 2004)

Yep, according to Amazon!! £5.99!!!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

Such a bargain too!!  A must have surely.


----------



## mzarynn (May 18, 2004)

I like Waterworld also, but I could not even get through watching Dude, Where's my Car?  There was too much stupidity.  I couldn't take it.  And this is coming from a person whose circle of friends thought quoting Billy Madison and Mallrats, how ever many times, was the funniest thing.  That was in high school, I must add.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 18, 2004)

My friends quote Patrick Batemen from American Psycho and Wes Bennet (the campest baddie ever) from Commando.  I must admit I have thrown in the odd quote.  My firend, who is ten years or so older than me has a tendency to quote the sublime and ridiculous.  Once, when I asked him if he thought I could beat this lad up (a jest I assure you), he responded, "Nobody wins a fight Peter.  Dalton. Roadhouse."  How can you respond to that?  He is not only the oldest but the wisest in a quirky fashion.


----------



## Amidala (May 18, 2004)

ohh I love willow too 

Anything muppety I love those movies 
and I thought labrynth was full of meaning  that I used to watch daily as a child hehe I liked Hoggle and ludo


----------



## dwndrgn (May 19, 2004)

How about Yellowbeard?  I loved that one.  My favorite character had to be Blind Pew.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 19, 2004)

The Dune movie, and Krull. Krull truly was ridiculous, yet strangely captivating. Also, all three Mad Max movies, especially Mad Max, which I thought was better than Mad Max II, even though everyone seems to like the latter more. And Leviathan, which was truly and utterly ridiculous, and has the memorable scene of Kirsty Alley being punched unconcious by Peter Weller.


----------



## polymorphikos (Sep 11, 2004)

*Brilliant tripe.*

I am in something of a dilemma, in that I love B-Movies such as One Million Years BC, teh Mad Max trilogy, Conan, etcetera, etcetera, but since I have limited funds and the awkwardness of having to troll the video-library seas of my city to find particular movies, I would like something of a guage. This is mostly because I'll start having a bit of extra cash in about a fortnight, and will be able to buy stuff on Amazon.

So, what are the great B-Films? If I wanted to see a good sword-and-sorcery film, what would I stear clear of? Am I spelling "stear" correctly?

Just idle curiosity. To get the ball rolling, "Solo" has its moments, being a "Soldier"-style film set in South America. The Day of the Triffids is very peculiar, but worthwhile if you're not too ardent a fan of the book.

(There is a thread similar to this somewhere, but not quite).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

Conan the Barbarian is an A-class movie - but Conan the Destroyer is just plain C-class!!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

I feel it my duty to help out a fellow gourmet of tripe   

Save your money. Don't go to Amazon, go here

http://www.oldies.com

They have a fine selection of old B movies for as little as $5.95. They also do 30s serials (Flash Gordon, Buck Roger etc.) and boxed sets.

If you are looking for more up-to date stuff, Play.com do a triple disc set at £14.99 of Willow, Legend and Ladyhawke. They have lots of others at good  stuff at competitive prices.

A particular favourite of mine is The Sword and the Sorceror which you can pick up pretty cheap now.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*



> Conan the Barbarian is an A-class movie



This film is worth buying for the soundtrack alone


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

Elvira mistress of the Dark is a firm fave classic B-movie.
Connan - (I have it on tape and loved the books)
Remo - (ditto)
The original Battle star Galactica (the new one is just bad)
Anything by director Edward Woodward
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Misfits of Science
I was a teenage vampire

I would however avoid Attack of the killer tomatoes. It was so bad it was just bad!
(sorry, bit carried away, am a bit of a b-movie freak)


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

Krull.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

Do the Hammer Studio films count as B-movies? If so, I recommend

*Horror of Dracula* - Pretty nice with brow-raising modifications of the Stoker novel, moments of humorously bad acting and often stagey sets rubbing shoulders with the commanding screen presence of Peter Cushing as Van Helsing and Chris Lee as Dracula.

*Curse of Frankenstein, Frankenstein must be destroyed* - Excellent Franskenstein movies which concentrate on the actions of the actual man rather than the creature he makes.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

and don't forget Flash Gordon!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*

What about the He Man movie, Masters of the Universe, the one with Dolf Lundgren? Pretty risible at times, but good fun.


----------



## erickad71 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*



			
				dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Krull.


I *love* Krull...especially the flying horses.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*



			
				knivesout said:
			
		

> What about the He Man movie, Masters of the Universe, the one with Dolf Lundgren? Pretty risible at times, but good fun.


 Rubbish. The He-Man movie was the most disappointing and demoralizing experience of my childhood. He-Man adventuring in a generic 80's American suburb...sorry.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*



			
				ravenus said:
			
		

> Rubbish. The He-Man movie was the most disappointing and demoralizing experience of my childhood. He-Man adventuring in a generic 80's American suburb...sorry.


Don't be mean, before I developed my George of the Jungle fethish, Dolph in He-man garb graced my wall...


----------



## ravenus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Brilliant tripe.*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Don't be mean, before I developed my George of the Jungle fethish, Dolph in He-man garb graced my wall...


 At least George was where he was supposed to be...in the Jungle. Where were Eternia, Castle Grayskull, Battlecat...in short anything that needed more than an absolute- bottom-of-the-barrel production?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 18, 2009)

Galaxy Quest
Dude, Where's My Car?
Jackass: the Movie
Hot Shots (both of them)
Naked Gun (um...all of them)


----------



## BookStop (Dec 18, 2009)

*Foul Play* starring Chevy chase and Goldie Hawn - it's completely silly but I love, love, love it!


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 18, 2009)

Red Dawn.
Buckaroo Bonzai across the Eighth Dimension.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 18, 2009)

1. Jackass (both movies)
2. Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby
3. Goldfinger
4. Porky's
5. Corvette Summer (starring *Mark Hamill* and Annie Potts)


----------



## Connavar (Dec 18, 2009)

What's ridiculous about the first two Mad Max films ?

If they are ridiculous so is every good post apocalypse book/film...

I thought they were serious in their tone.


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 19, 2009)

Big Trouble In Little China!

Oh and Tremors.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 19, 2009)

No particular order-

Army of Darkness
My Name is Bruce
The Big Lebowski
The Boondock Saints
Donnie Darko
Kill Bill Vol. 1 & 2


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 19, 2009)

Spaced Invaders.... breaks me up every time.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 19, 2009)

As somebody has now mentioned it, _Tremors_, is a great flick and one of the few secret pleasures I'd recommend to anyone.  Horrible special effects but great acting and fun*snappy*dialogue.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 19, 2009)

reiver33 said:


> Big Trouble In Little China!
> 
> Oh and Tremors.



I'll second both of those


----------



## nj1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Nobody mentioned 'THE ADVENTURES OF BARON MUNCHAUSEN' or any of the MONTY PYTHON films  
Have to agree with Army of Darkness, Bill and Teds, National Lampoons Vacation and Xmas Vacation. 
Ofcourse theres probably loads more.....

Oh.... nearly forgot SPACEBALLS!


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 19, 2009)

Not to be disagreeable, but I truly hate Spaceballs.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 19, 2009)

Sleeper with Woody Allen. Totally barking and nonesense but I love it!


----------



## Rodders (Dec 20, 2009)

Ah, the Sleeper. Now there's a classic. 

"My brain, it's my second favourite organ."


----------



## Allegra (Dec 20, 2009)

*A Fish Called Wanda* - the best of the classic 'ridiculouses'!


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 20, 2009)

I can add another after last night.
It's difficult finding a movie that the three of us will all enjoy, and I'm surprised any of us would end up liking _Evan Almighty_.  The premise of the movie is totally ridiculous, it's very religious in nature though not in any real sense, but, it is very-very funny and was quite charming.  Usually movies that rely on one big name, Steve Carell (The Office), to carry the comedy don't have much of a supporting cast, but in _Evan Almighty_ the entire cast from top to bottom are superb.


_Evan Almighty_, highly recommended!


----------



## Justin_B (Dec 21, 2009)

Pump up the Volume - Christian Slater (late '80s ?)
The Dark Crystal
Sean of the Dead


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Dec 21, 2009)

justinbentley1 said:


> Pump up the Volume - Christian Slater (late '80s ?)


 
Yep, Christian Slater and Samantha Mathis. I really enjoyed watching that movie too. And that song! 



> Sean of the Dead


 
Excellent movie!


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 21, 2009)

Sparrow said:


> I can add another after last night.
> It's difficult finding a movie that the three of us will all enjoy, and I'm surprised any of us would end up liking _Evan Almighty_.  The premise of the movie is totally ridiculous, it's very religious in nature though not in any real sense, but, it is very-very funny and was quite charming.  Usually movies that rely on one big name, Steve Carell (The Office), to carry the comedy don't have much of a supporting cast, but in _Evan Almighty_ the entire cast from top to bottom are superb.
> 
> 
> _Evan Almighty_, highly recommended!


Better or worse than Bruce Almighty?


----------



## Rodders (Dec 21, 2009)

When i was young, i remember seeing a very funny stop motion film called Mad Monster Party. I never saw it again. I don't know why, it was hilarious at the time. (I must try to track it down on the net.) 

Also, an American Martial Arts film called Drive with Brittany (RIP) Murphy. I don't normally watch this type of movie, but it was very funny.


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 21, 2009)

*Blues Brothers* - A ridiculous, barmy film but brilliant nonetheless.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 21, 2009)

> Vladd ~Better or worse than Bruce Almighty?




That I couldn't tell you.
I just can't watch Jim Carrey movies because I don't find him that funny, odd and annoying yes, but not funny.  And after seeing him on a talk show recently with his dingbat wife Jenny McCarthy (dumb & dumber) spreading junk science to the tune of, "the vaccines given to school children cause autism", I'm even less likely to watch a movie of his.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Salute of the Jugger* (or Blood of Heroes to give the US title) with Rutger Hauer & Delroy Lindo. Completely silly 80s nonsense which manages to be entertaining. Honorable mention to *Solar Warriors* as well, with Alexi Sayle chewing up the scenery like a good 'un in a cameo role.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 21, 2009)

Dark Star.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 21, 2009)

Harry Kilmer said:


> Dark Star.


Oh yes,finally got to see this when I got it on DVD!

Another I can think of, Hawk the Slayer.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 21, 2009)

I second 'To Wong Foo' and 'Dude, Where's My Car?'


----------



## Rodders (Dec 22, 2009)

Although it was a flop, i always thought that Spielberg's 1941 was very funny.


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 22, 2009)

Found one from my childhood last summer;
Robinson Crusoe on Mars; ridiculous props, no relationship to conditions on Mars and recycled alien ships (ala War of the Worlds 1953)... I still like it.

BTW, I like most of the movies mentioned...

Enjoy!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 24, 2009)

*Zoolander.  *Completely ridiculous, and I love it.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 25, 2009)

Jason X.


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 25, 2009)

Watched _National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_ last night. 'nuff said?


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 25, 2009)

The Life Of Brian - especially the ending, where he is nailed on the cross and singing 'You Can Always Look On The Bright Side of Life'.


----------



## ebusinesstutor (Jan 24, 2010)

My own cheesy favorites are:


 Galaxy Quest
The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
Tremors
Mars Attacks
Independence Day
Princess Bride


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 24, 2010)

> Galaxy Quest
> The Adventures of Baron Munchausen
> Tremors
> Mars Attacks
> ...


 
three of these are absolute classics, is there anything wrong with movies being ridiculous?


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Jan 25, 2010)

Rosemary said:


> The Life Of Brian - especially the ending, where he is nailed on the cross and singing 'You Can Always Look On The Bright Side of Life'.


 
I love that scene!


----------



## Rodders (Jan 26, 2010)

I loved Mystery Men. A Good mickey take of the Superhero genre.


----------



## ebusinesstutor (Jan 27, 2010)

Rodders said:


> I loved Mystery Men. A Good mickey take of the Superhero genre.



Mystery Men was excellent.  I loved the Shoveler character.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 27, 2010)

Ace Ventura.
Spaced Invaders.


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 27, 2010)

"Godzilla", the American version. 
I can't get what people hate in this film. There's a giant lizard breaking apart a town and the military that's trying to stop it. Great CGI for its time and...well, Godzilla.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jan 28, 2010)

CyBeR said:


> "Godzilla", the American version.
> I can't get what people hate in this film. There's a giant lizard breaking apart a town and the military that's trying to stop it. Great CGI for its time and...well, Godzilla.


Well…that description pretty much sums up while I have no intention of watching such drivel! It was ok as a cheesy lo-fi japanese b-movie flick but to take it seriously,oh please!


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 28, 2010)

AE35Unit said:


> Well…that description pretty much sums up while I have no intention of watching such drivel! It was ok as a cheesy lo-fi japanese b-movie flick but to take it seriously,oh please!



The original Godzilla films were fun with a certain charm, the best had to be King Kong versus Godzilla, a giant gorilla and a giant lizard trashing a Tokyo train set has a certain charm. The American Godzilla just took itself to serious and something just didn't feel right about it.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm with Fried Egg.....*Blues Brothers*. A classic, especially when people used to dress up at the cinema and play constant visual puns during the movie. A zany tradition I recall well in student days.... Also had some fun cameos and I didn't mind the soundtrack either.

And...let's not forget Attack of The Killer Tomatoes... OK, OK, it was bad but I was impressed with the way those tomato stand-ins seemed to get into their work with such vigour....


----------



## merritt (Feb 4, 2010)

*The brain who wouldn't die!*

The mad scientist, the fatefull accident!
The operation and the awakening!
The disfigured beauty destined to host the brain!

Awesome in my book. Campy in retrospect but still a favorite of those times. Worth watching.

Hopefully you get the full cut where the monster pulls off "Igors" arm and he drags bloody streaks across the wall and up the stairs. 

That sucker deserves an amateur remake!


----------



## thepaladin (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm glad somebody else mentioned Spaced Invaders. It seems to have dropped out of sight. Hilarious movie.


----------



## Uraeus (Mar 6, 2010)

Boondock Saints


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Mar 7, 2010)

Been mentioned before, but Hawk the Slayer.


----------



## Jon Sprunk (Mar 9, 2010)

*Time Bandits *("Pansie, I must have fruit!")


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 9, 2010)

Jon Sprunk said:


> *Time Bandits *("Pansie, I must have fruit!")


Love this movie!!


----------

